# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  TRT with Test Cyp for 65-year-old

## ostermann

I started working out several years ago with good results, but on the suggestion of fellow body builders at the gym I decided to visit an anti-aging clinic in the area. When they tested my blood, my test level came out to 280 ng/dl: low, even for a 65-year-old. 
The doctor suggested that i go on a total weekly dosage of 200 mg of test cyp, injecting 100 mg twice a week. I inject into my thigh muscle, where it is easy to reach, and have had no pain or issues with that.
I have been on the test cyp now for 12 weeks, with great results and no drawbacks, other than I seem to be a little more tired than usual. I am taking Tamoxifen (20mg daily) along with the test cyp to protect against gyno.
It took me about 4 weeks to get results, but suddenly the guys in the gym begin noticing the increased size of my arms. Person after person began remarking about it, and I must confess it was the ultimate reward to get those compliments.
After ten weeks I had gained about 8 pounds and my waist size even went down a little during that time (is now 32.5 in), as the test cyp seemed to cut fat around my midsection. Bicep size went up an inch.
I have gotten much more muscular and find it is so easy to go up in the amount I can lift at the gym that I am having to reign myself in to keep from going up so fast that I injure myself.
Insurance does not cover the cost of the compounded test cyp, but it is only $44 for a ten week supply.
Hope this info is helpful to others my age who may be considering TRT. It has been a tremendous boost for me.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

That's an awesome story. Good for you.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Your quality of life is going to be so much better from now on. 

I'm very happy for you! Best of luck with the continuation of your hormone therapy  :Smilie: 

-VM

----------


## dirtybrd

Test=youth

----------


## Vettester

Welcome aboard. This is a great story and another excellent testimony on the benefits of TRT!

I'm hoping one of the mods or ADMIN can move a copy of this thread over to the HRT forum as well so that several audiences will be able to see.

Ostermann, you mentioned that you're taking the Tamox for preventing gyno, which is a product that will indeed help with that subject. However, are you taking an actual estrogen blocker/reducer like Anastrozole to prevent your estradiol from getting out of control? Unless you're dealing with the gyno subject at this time, you're first priority on a TRT protocol should be to identify your estradiol (E2) score and know how to keep it in the desired range.

On the lack of energy subject ... Test your B-12 level and consider adding B-12 to your injections throughout the week. I would also run a complete panel of BW labs if you haven't already. You would probably also benefit with cycling some transdermal pregnenolone and possibly some DHEA in your regiment. Pregnenolone is at the top of the charts of all the hormones, and it will help back fill the various channels of your hormonal pathway downstream. 

Read up on all the benefits that these products can offer and you might find a pretty easy solution to the problem. Additionally, you might discover other benefits that help the memory and cognitive function.

Good luck!

----------


## ostermann

Vettemann 08--thanks for the info on estradiol and the other suggestions. The clinic where I am getting my TRT said nothing about it, but I will check with them soon.

----------


## glover

On a further note concerning what Vett brought up. The Nolva may be casuing your tiredness. Consider dropping it unless symptoms of gyno appear. It should work just fine on the symptoms once they appear. I have several side effects from Nolva (Tamoxifen ) so I try to take only when needed.

----------


## renjr70

280 at 65? I'm new to all of this but I just got my results and they came back at 202, and I'm 40

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Yes! Good for you!

----------


## ponderosa

I'm wondering if you plan on remaining on 200 mgs of test cyp for an indefinite time period or is it cycle?

----------


## ostermann

Ponderosa--
I asked that same question to the doctor when going on the test cyp and he said it would need to be indefinite. Said if I went off, my T-level would go back to 280, and I would be back to where I was prior to TRT. Am going in Tuesday to get results of my first blood and testosterone test taken since I went on TRT. Am curious as to how much my T-level may have gone up over this past six months. Also, am anxious to see if cholesterol and other markers are staying in a normal range.

----------


## lifeforce0019

Hey, welcome back Ostermann! Post your bloodwork when you get the results. Hope you are still feeling great and your workouts continue to improve!

----------


## ostermann

Well, I promised to post some of the blood work results when they came in, so here are some of them. Remember, I started TRT in June with a total testosterone level of 281. At that time the blood test flagged three areas where I was borderline or low: RBC, HGB, and HCT. Well six months of test cypionate brought all three of them up to a normal range. And my total testosterone level went from 281 ng/dL to 1084 ng/dL (!!!), a jump of 800 ng/dL. The blood report indicates a normal reference range for total testosterone of 205-781 ng/dL. I feel great and have added about 10 pounds of muscle, I would say. I have more muscular definition, and have maintained a 32.5 inch waist during these first 26 weeks of TRT. I feel great. What I like most is that when I meet a new lady, she almost always comments on my muscle and then reaches over to feel my biceps, which I don't mind at all, believe me!!!
If there is a problem it is that my sex drive is freak'n off the wall. ( I am single--widower) At times I struggle to keep it under control. And I find that it so powerful it has me compromising my values, just to get release from the incessant craving it causes. I consider taking risks and doing things I ordinarily would not have done. I wonder if anyone else on TRT has this problem. A friend of mine who did test years ago said the same thing happened to him. Oh well, I guess it is not such a bad downside to have, since there is always some downside to everything we encounter. And so far nothing too bad has happened.

----------


## VegasRenegade

not to many would call it a downside. Enjoy

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Great story! I just had my first shot yesterday, so it was fun to read such great results. Happy to hear that it has helped.

----------


## ponderosa

Hey Osterman you and I have something that most people may not consider.......I'm 51 and went on HRT 6 weeks ago at 400 mgs per week, along with Anastrozole and HCG . My question to you was based upon health hazards for long term useage and not the side effect of lower Test production since my own was approximately 300. We can stop the HRT and go back to 300? No thank you! I don't mind the daily ritual and my wife gets screwed to her hearts content.......bless the wench! But as you mentioned, after a month or so the arms and delts start popping and sometimes I think I'm 30 yo but my AARP membership kills that notion.

----------


## ponderosa

Osterman....I realize I missed your second paragraph. I'm lucky to have a very hot wife but thats a recent event in my life, only 7 months ago since the wedding. After 15 years of being single I can say with assurance there are boatloads of women out there who'd do cartwheels with a man with a strong sex drive.

----------


## clemont51

I started at 125 mg every two weeks. Then to 125mg weekly. My normal T was 550, I take 50mg DHEA daily also.
At 125mg weekly I went off the charts, reading 544 on a scale of 40 to 145! Started nailing ladies I would not be
scene in public with! Cut to 75mg weekly. Regained taste in ladies. I am 75 years old and super fit. Many ED problems are
caused by old ladies! Imagine banging the late Mother Theresa of Calcutta.

----------


## OldSquatter

What is an anti-aging clinic and where/how does one find one? 
Any in the Boston area?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What is an anti-aging clinic and where/how does one find one? 
> Any in the Boston area?


An AA clinic is a place where the doctor/doctors specialize in hormones for improvement of well being for your life. They are more open to hormones than a regular doctor since this is their specialty. Many of them prescribe hormones which basically bring you back to the level of someone preferably in their mid-20's. They adhere to the idea that people in their 20's have very few problems so they aim for this age range ideally. They prescribe Hormone Therapy for males and females. They take a complete hormone panel to get a baseline blood work level to see what you need. In many cases they use compounding pharmacist who tailor your prescription just for you. 

AA clinics are more often than not cash only. They rarely use/take insurance.

You can find an AA clinic online with Life Extension Magazine or World Health dot net.... where you put in your zip code. If you find some, call around first to make sure they do what you want for them to do.

----------


## tcw

$44 bucks for a ten-week supply...? ? ? 

Thats Dirt Cheap!

----------


## LeanGreenMachine

Great story! Very similar to mine. I suggest doing some low dose HCG @ 250-300IU 3 x EW to prevent testicular atrophy and keep your HPTA going. Plus keeping your natural T producing will add nicely to the 200mg Test Cyp levels! HCG works pretty good for me to keep the boys in play  :Smilie:

----------

